

ViDock Open Letter - Help show demand for Thunderbolt ViDock - UNTViking
http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=89321949134&topic=17768

======
UNTViking
ViDock currently makes ExpressCard to External PCI-Express docks. These allow
for desktop class graphics cards to be connected to your laptop and run
multiple monitors. They are currently considering a thunderbolt based dock but
need to see a strong enough demand for one before they take the time/money to
build it.

